# do angelfish eat ghost shrimp?



## scooterjuniuspilot (Mar 2, 2009)

will freshwater angelfish eat ghost shrimp? thanks


----------



## 1077 (Apr 16, 2008)

Just like M&M's.


----------



## Tyyrlym (Jun 1, 2008)

But they're inexpensive so they make good treats regardless.


----------



## Heartl (Mar 11, 2009)

I did not know that!! That is a cool way to add so extra protein... Thanks


----------



## Lupin (Aug 2, 2006)




----------



## codydieckow (May 25, 2009)

yes almost all fish will eat ghost shrimp as it is a important diet but not to be feed all the time.


----------

